# SSOTM - Mar2020 Small EDC's



## mattwalt

Ok so here's the deal.

SSOTM - open for entries...

Brief: I have been carrying as my EDC a small Dankung style mini general - Its great because its pocketable (really hardly not its there) It handles some sizeable ammo for its size. Its great but has some issues. Due to the short lanyard it takes a while to get on. Its bands are not exactly self-centering. So I'm looking for an alternative that fits these criteria...

1: Small sized - easily pocketable (Sizes should be submitted with entries)

2: Must be safe to shoot without a lanyard.

3: Should be easy to simply grasp and shoot quickly

4: Bands if not fixed should be self-centering

5: Should be no more than 12mm thick in its highest point

6: Needs to have a fork gap of at least 20mm - no PFS's will be eligible

This can be made of any material - as long as it is safe to use. You may enter as many options as you like - but options must be unique (not repetitions of the same design). Only builds completed (and first-time displayed) during the event will be considered. Entries have to be submitted to the event thread. I will not be eligible to enter the event for fairness.

Based on creativity, material and craftsmanship I will judge a winner.

Looking forward to seeing the creations.


----------



## bingo

Am in here just for the fun


----------



## SLINGDUDE

Man, that's quite the checklist for criteria! I will try to come up with something, but will not guarantee that I can. I'm assuming the contest runs through the end of March?


----------



## mattwalt

Yup till end of March. yeah its quite a list  Promise they won't always be this prescriptive. But think its an interesting challenge - its one I grapple with quite regularly.

And TBF - its less restrictive than an Altoids challenge


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Okay I'm in. I've got two ideas that will nail the specs for certain! If this is going to go like the TV Reality Show--Forged In Fire--- then ANYONE who loses this challenge must send their entry to me to be destroyed in a fury of molten steel.


----------



## mattwalt

LOL - has a bit of Forged in Fire deal about it - All frames should be sent to me after for testing in a series of challenges... ;-P


----------



## Ibojoe

Shoot yeah! I’m in


----------



## Island made

Very cool! I’m in, altho probably for April’s entry pretty busy right now


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan

I'm in ! 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## mattwalt

Joey Jfive Lujan said:


> I'm in !
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


J - this one should be right up your street. There are a few makers who should really do well at this challenge. And the rules are one to interpretation - will be interesting to see if anyone gets creative.


----------



## MOJAVE MO

It is more than likely that I am going spank all of youz with my concept. Not just in the perfect specification (wtf is an mm anyway?) but with product design, application, usability, affordability, comfort, pocket and carry concept, weight, taste, hoverability, sight window, material selection, cross-functionality, density, and with a voice recognition element so you can unlock the POWAHHH!! 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## mattwalt

MM - this is just talk - without an image it don't exist ;-P

Unleash your inner MM PowerHawk


----------



## MOJAVE MO

mattwalt said:


> MM - this is just talk - without an image it don't exist ;-P
> 
> Unleash your inner MM PowerHawk


Right. I am relatively sure that Michaelangelo didn't allow any photos of the Mona Lisa released until he finished his masterpiece!!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## mattwalt

Just saying. Until its presented it doesn't exist - Schródinger proved this. Its simple Instagram theory - no pic - no evidence - no artefact.


----------



## SJAaz

Sorry guys

I'm out...Think I shot my wad on the F16 project. My creative juices are at an all time ebb tide.

Good luck to all you builders and artisans.


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy

MOJAVE MO said:


> mattwalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> MM - this is just talk - without an image it don't exist ;-P
> 
> Unleash your inner MM PowerHawk
> 
> 
> 
> Right. I am relatively sure that Michaelangelo didn't allow any photos of the Mona Lisa released until he finished his masterpiece!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

If Michaelangelo did allow photos of the Mona Lisa where did Da Vinci get the idea?


----------



## MIsling

Sounds like fun! I've been busy lately, haven't built a slingshot for months, but I might be able to come up with something. At the very least I will be following along to see what you guys come up with!


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Grandpa Grumpy said:


> MOJAVE MO said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mattwalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> MM - this is just talk - without an image it don't exist ;-P
> 
> Unleash your inner MM PowerHawk
> 
> 
> 
> Right. I am relatively sure that Michaelangelo didn't allow any photos of the Mona Lisa released until he finished his masterpiece!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If Michaelangelo did allow photos of the Mona Lisa where did Da Vinci get the idea?
Click to expand...

Haha! I knew I blew that joke! It was only because I couldn't remember how to spell the Sistine Chapel! 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## mattwalt

LOL. Thought it was Ninja Turtle related...

I thought I'd be blown away by the Mona Lisa. But once you've battled through the throng of people taking photos, and pickpockets - its a small brown and blue toned painting.

No choir of angels or etherial light...

Mo - I expect a good dose of MM-ness and a whole bunch of ephemoral tinglings. You always add a certain flair to your work.


----------



## MakoPat

Hahahaha...Mountain Mo, you crack me up, friend.

I am in!!!.

I've got the material, the tools, the time, and the concept... And i really have my creative mind back in order. (I think...there I make.)


----------



## MOJAVE MO

MakoPat said:


> Hahahaha...Mountain Mo, you crack me up, friend.
> 
> I am in!!!.
> 
> I've got the material, the tools, the time, and the concept... And i really have my creative mind back in order. (I think...there I make.)


FINALLY!!! Some REAL competition for the SOTM...!! 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## flipgun

I might have to see what I can do.


----------



## mattwalt

Flatband - ironically it was one of your frames which in part inspired this. Keen to see what you can come up with.


----------



## MakoPat

Which Flatband frame, MattWalt?


----------



## mattwalt

Think that may stifle creativity ;-)

Lets say - one he made thats opened by anther member - which is a copy of one you are able to buy quite easily.


----------



## 31610

Well I be the ice breaker . I think this could be the answer to Matt’s problems has fixed bands the gap is almost 2 inch . Size not bad for a sling with 2 inch gap will hold larger cuts of rubber . Not very original on my part but what ya do ! Made from green black g10 10mm thick has stainless tong tube and stainless tube attachment in forks . The fork tube has a sharp edge so not sure how long the tube would last probably have knock edge off if tubes were used . What u guys think


----------



## mattwalt

Yep - that will work. I used a similar one as an EDC for a while. The grip is solid so lanyard isn't essentially required - its small and easily handles like a full sized frame full-power bands.

Nice one PB!


----------



## 31610

Thanks Matt is a dandy little edc frame does lock without lanyard but feels solid as a rock with one . The g10 will be very rugged stuff should stand the test of time well as long as u don’t loss it haha


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Nice one out of the gate there Portboy. I think my Grandma would love it, maybe use it a coaster for her afternoon Tea and Brandy??  The winning design is almost ready. I am waiting for an order of Mother of Pearl to arrive from the Tasmanian Sea. THEN we can get down to business!!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## 31610

Well Mo Port boy always has back up ! So u can bring it on big fella ;-) don’t go waiting until the last hour of March to post either. Port Boy


----------



## SJAaz

Oh man!... This is going to be knuckle and skull!

Glad I'm out of this one....But the voyeur in me has already pulled me into the thread.


----------



## MOJAVE MO

I just picked up an Ounce of Pure Golden Shellac on eBay said to come from the armpits of a Nubian Virgin Queen. This contest was over before it began! 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## 31610

well I am shooting cans up here waiting! ! How much longer u going to be Mo


----------



## Covert5

Awesome start and build Portboy! Lol the trash talk begins! This is going to be an awesome build off! Who will be the slingstructacon of the month!


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Alrighty kiddies, time to head back to the Shallow End of the Pool! Papa Mo is jumping in!
Behold the Mo-Bettah Super Modified F-16 MattW Edition!

Here is what you need to know:
1. Easy to build with less that $7usd of material.
2. Meets required dimensions of no more than 12mm thick and more than 20mm fork width.
3. Can shoot flats of desired width but not less than 12mm wide at fork tip. 
4. Highly desirable Peghead attachment formula.
5. Lanyard Loop does not interfere with the hold but doubles as a magnificent finger perch AND assists in and OWB Concealed Carry option should user not own any pockets!
6. Comfortable to hold in either thumb-brace, pinch, or hammer grip too!
7. Also includes Tung Oil polished Walnut handle with a frame painted in Limited Edition Matt(e)W Black HighTemp Paint.

I can hear the wind blow out of your sail's from here. However don't dismay nor retreat to your Mommies house! I have the advantage of being an Artist first, and a SlingMaster second!!! 








































































Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## mattwalt

Mo - I may need to send you my new address details...

Thats pretty sweet actually - some clever thinking - and like how you approached the handle. Its sort of a modern classic right there, has a old-school military rifle feel to it. Wish Daisy would pay some attention and do some limited edition runs of the modified F16's. This and GG's original one both are awesome.

And you're correct - ironically that does fit within spec.

Nice job.


----------



## 31610

Haha Mo looks like something I would make to hang a shovel up in the shop all joking aside Mo it’s pretty cool M8 nice one !


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Port boy said:


> Haha Mo looks like something I would make to hang a shovel up in the shop all joking aside Mo it's pretty cool M8 nice one !


Haha!! Keep em' coming, I can take the pain! I just figured out I can slip one of those original monster Daisy tubes over that Peghead (acorn nut)....Now if I only draw them back! Hmmm...I wonder if I can made an effective cocktail tube set by starting with a Daisy tubes and mating it to a looped 2040??? 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO

mattwalt said:


> Mo - I may need to send you my new address details...
> 
> Thats pretty sweet actually - some clever thinking - and like how you approached the handle. Its sort of a modern classic right there, has a old-school military rifle feel to it. Wish Daisy would pay some attention and do some limited edition runs of the modified F16's. This and GG's original one both are awesome.
> 
> And you're correct - ironically that does fit within spec.
> 
> Nice job.


Thanks Matt! Also for the challenge and inspiration. I've got a few ideas left in the hopper, this has been a fun project. I was sweating the ability to shoot tubes but I think I just came up with a system that will work. I am going to use some looped tubes and cocktail them to the original Daisy tubes. Those tubes will slip over that acorn nut Peghead just right.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## 31610

I was thinking can u double nut it . If u had two washers in between the nuts u could sandwich leather tab in there


----------



## Tree Man

MOJAVE MO said:


> It is more than likely that I am going spank all of youz with my concept. Not just in the perfect specification (wtf is an mm anyway?) but with product design, application, usability, affordability, comfort, pocket and carry concept, weight, taste, hoverability, sight window, material selection, cross-functionality, density, and with a voice recognition element so you can unlock the POWAHHH!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Hoverability!? lol.......Mo! You're killing me!


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Port boy said:


> I was thinking can u double nut it . If u had two washers in between the nuts u could sandwich leather tab in there


Very good point. I looked at that concept but wasn't sure if it would align correctly? I imagine if the tabs were nutted so they wouldn't move, then mount them forward and draw OTT? You wouldn't want the tabs facing backward to the shooter, correct??

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO

treeman said:


> MOJAVE MO said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is more than likely that I am going spank all of youz with my concept. Not just in the perfect specification (wtf is an mm anyway?) but with product design, application, usability, affordability, comfort, pocket and carry concept, weight, taste, hoverability, sight window, material selection, cross-functionality, density, and with a voice recognition element so you can unlock the POWAHHH!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Hoverability!? lol.......Mo! You're killing me!
Click to expand...

Umm yeah?? Doesn't EVERYONE want to hover??!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## 31610

I was thing long end tab towards shooter but a fella try either way see what work best


----------



## SJAaz

Tabs point to the shooter when all is said and done. ..I am inclined to think.

Mo... It's nice to see you come storming back after the arse kicking I handed you in our little contest!!!...


----------



## MOJAVE MO

SJAaz said:


> Tabs point to the shooter when all is said and done. ..I am inclined to think.
> Mo... It's nice to see you come storming back after the arse kicking I handed you in our little contest!!!...


Yup. I was down, but not out! I am gonna whip up another one with a removable tab setup. I like shooting tubes. Also for a true pocketable setup I find my flats to come undone occasionally from any rubbing on the wrap. I've tossed my looped tube SPS around with no problems.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## SJAaz

MOJAVE MO said:


> SJAaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tabs point to the shooter when all is said and done. ..I am inclined to think.
> Mo... It's nice to see you come storming back after the arse kicking I handed you in our little contest!!!...
> 
> 
> 
> Yup. I was down, but not out! I am gonna whip up another one with a removable tab setup. I like shooting tubes. Also for a true pocketable setup I find my flats to come undone occasionally from any rubbing on the wrap. I've tossed my looped tube SPS around with no problems.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Well, you are an ingenious rascal and I admire your pluck. I just gotta shoot some of those tubes and see what all the buzz is about.


----------



## Covert5

Mo that is an awesome build! Awesome handle and a cool way to carry it!


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Covert5 said:


> Mo that is an awesome build! Awesome handle and a cool way to carry it!


Right on C5! You know your slings!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Island made

Ok Mo, after all your hype and trash talk leading up to this I had full intentions of tearing it to shreds no matter how nice/bad it was.....but I can't do that, I LOVE it!!! I think this is the nicest/coolest modified f-16 I've seen. Awesome work, I would carry that thing in a heart beat.

Awesome entry my friend.


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Island made said:


> Ok Mo, after all your hype and trash talk leading up to this I had full intentions of tearing it to shreds no matter how nice/bad it was.....but I can't do that, I LOVE it!!! I think this is the nicest/coolest modified f-16 I've seen. Awesome work, I would carry that thing in a heart beat.
> 
> Awesome entry my friend.


Seriously? I am pumped up from that comment! I have been watching those 'poor' kids around the world on Instagram shooting great with little scraps of nothing. My goal outside of the MattW specification was to make something that looked fancy, shot well, and good be had with much less than a weeks wages. Now I am gonna go make another! 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## SJAaz

Mo...

Just eyeballing your shooter again this morning and it occurred to me that you could take those hex-head acorns and thread them onto a rod,chuck it in a drill and hold it to a grinder. Thus making the Hexhead smooth, and thuslly making your tube/band/tab wrap more pretty. Man, you got that handle THIN, looks like a crumpet next to your big 'ol thumb!


----------



## MOJAVE MO

SJAaz said:


> Mo...
> Just eyeballing your shooter again this morning and it occurred to me that you could take those hex-head acorns and thread them onto a rod,chuck it in a drill and hold it to a grinder. Thus making the Hexhead smooth, and thuslly making your tube/band/tab wrap more pretty. Man, you got that handle THIN, looks like a crumpet next to your big 'ol thumb!


Good call man! I am going to do just that. Also looking around for mini-pull knobs. I can't see tapping a ballbearing, so that is out. Also, no more tiny handles. That was for the MattW specification. Just getting it that thin was nerve racking!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## MakoPat

mattwalt said:


> Think that may stifle creativity ;-)
> 
> Lets say - one he made thats opened by anther member - which is a copy of one you are able to buy quite easily.


Yeah. You're smart. But when the contest is over and done...I will ask again.

I have my base lines drawn and rough cut. So excited to see what ere'body has.


----------



## MakoPat

MOJAVE MO said:


> Port boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking can u double nut it . If u had two washers in between the nuts u could sandwich leather tab in there
> 
> 
> 
> Very good point. I looked at that concept but wasn't sure if it would align correctly? I imagine if the tabs were nutted so they wouldn't move, then mount them forward and draw OTT? You wouldn't want the tabs facing backward to the shooter, correct??
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

I do love tabs and steel.

Port Boy and Mo has set the bar high. I am wondering if some creative fine makery switch has been flipped!

Woooooooooo.

I will be at it this weekend for sure.


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Uhoh. Twenty days left in the month. I wonder if I should cook up a backup plan....???? 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## flipgun

20 days? Whew! I can relax.


----------



## flipgun

5: Should be no more than 12mm thick in its highest point.

Ain't gonna lie, Bro. That's giving me a problem. :help: anic: :slap:


----------



## Island made

flipgun said:


> 5: Should be no more than 12mm thick in its highest point.
> Ain't gonna lie, Bro. That's giving me a problem. :help: anic: :slap:


I hear ya flip, for me to do what I want that ain't a lot of room!!


----------



## 31610

Guys don’t get to stressed out it’s not like Ed McMahon and Matt r going to show up at your house with the 5 foot cheque for a 100000000 and an all expense paid trip haha. Come on fellas funny thing a radio station up here is giving away a trip right now and nobody is calling in seems no one wants to travel .


----------



## mattwalt

PB - well this is a double edged sword really ;-P

There is no tangible super-prise. Though there are many large names who have managed to slingshot (pun intended) off the SSOTM platform. So if this pans out to a decent challenge - and a badge system which has credibility...


----------



## 31610

Bin a long time since a ssotm badge has bin handed out last I think I remember was the fella that won with the chirp am I right I could very well be wrong


----------



## mattwalt

It has been a long while. Hoping this format pans out...


----------



## 31610

Me also I think it’s a fun thing to be involved it . Think I was nominated 2 times but beat out lol but can’t get the badge if u don’t enter


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Lucky for me 12mm is my MIDDLE NAME!!! . But really fellas, I've got some calipers if you need to borrow them!!!! . Also, I just checked and I've got a ton of room on my profile for a SOTM badge!! . I know, I've also got to post a bunch of proof that I can shoot. But even if I couldn't, I'd still have a SOTM badge!! But seriously, J5 hasn't shown up yet with his 6mm thick LBS Halfling with a photo of Martha Stewart under a 5.5mm Clear Polymer PalmSwell backed against some prehistoric Rhino Ivory from the rolling dunes of New Mexico. I know my fame is fleeting, so I am gonna make that call and WIN that World Cruise!!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## 31610

Haha Mo u know it anyone can show up with the ringer ! There’s a lot of talent on this forum I am not even going to apply for a passport save my 80 dollars because I know the hammer is coming soon


----------



## mattwalt

The whole point of SSOTM is to showcase the members talents and have some eye candy. It would be great to have a gallery etc. thats purely full of these frames (or any other worthy for that matter).


----------



## Tree Man

MOJAVE MO said:


> Lucky for me 12mm is my MIDDLE NAME!!! . But really fellas, I've got some calipers if you need to borrow them!!!! . Also, I just checked and I've got a ton of room on my profile for a SOTM badge!! . I know, I've also got to post a bunch of proof that I can shoot. But even if I couldn't, I'd still have a SOTM badge!! But seriously, J5 hasn't shown up yet with his 6mm thick LBS Halfling with a photo of Martha Stewart under a 5.5mm Clear Polymer PalmSwell backed against some prehistoric Rhino Ivory from the rolling dunes of New Mexico. I know my fame is fleeting, so I am gonna make that call and WIN that World Cruise!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Pure gold!! I really needed that! Too freaking funny!!


----------



## SJAaz

flipgun said:


> 5: Should be no more than 12mm thick in its highest point.
> 
> Ain't gonna lie, Bro. That's giving me a problem. :help: anic: :slap:


MM? 12mm at highest point?? Isn't that around 41/2Inches? What?


----------



## mattwalt

Didn't actually specify a size - just pocket ability.


----------



## MOJAVE MO

treeman said:


> MOJAVE MO said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lucky for me 12mm is my MIDDLE NAME!!! . But really fellas, I've got some calipers if you need to borrow them!!!! . Also, I just checked and I've got a ton of room on my profile for a SOTM badge!! . I know, I've also got to post a bunch of proof that I can shoot. But even if I couldn't, I'd still have a SOTM badge!! But seriously, J5 hasn't shown up yet with his 6mm thick LBS Halfling with a photo of Martha Stewart under a 5.5mm Clear Polymer PalmSwell backed against some prehistoric Rhino Ivory from the rolling dunes of New Mexico. I know my fame is fleeting, so I am gonna make that call and WIN that World Cruise!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Pure gold!! I really needed that! Too freaking funny!!
Click to expand...

Right On Treeman!! Wanna go on a Cruise Too??! 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Island made

If I recall...in the rules it’s 12mm (.472”) thickness at the highest point.


----------



## mattwalt

I did 

However as mentioned the rules are open to interpretation. 12mm at highest point on a curve - or sectional thickness etc. Mo definitely bent the rules - but I've left them ambiguous to see if and when bent - if it fits within range.

For myself Mo's one is on the larger size - but no maximum size was given (other than fitting with a pocket). As to thickness if you step t around a curve its still under 12mm - so its elegible.


----------



## SJAaz

Island made said:


> If I recall...in the rules it's 12mm (.472") thickness at the highest point.


I wish to Christ that you guys would learn to talk cowboy! I'm to friggin old to learn that metropolitan lingo. 12mm then... that's about the size of a pecker on a cold morning... right???


----------



## mattwalt

1/2" - so yeah about cold morning pecker size.


----------



## MakoPat

SJAaz said:


> Tabs point to the shooter when all is said and done. ..I am inclined to think.
> Mo... It's nice to see you come storming back after the arse kicking I handed you in our little contest!!!...





Island made said:


> flipgun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 5: Should be no more than 12mm thick in its highest point.
> Ain't gonna lie, Bro. That's giving me a problem. :help: anic: :slap:
> 
> 
> 
> I hear ya flip, for me to do what I want that ain't a lot of room!!
Click to expand...

I am with you fellers.


----------



## MOJAVE MO

mattwalt said:


> I did
> 
> However as mentioned the rules are open to interpretation. 12mm at highest point on a curve - or sectional thickness etc. Mo definitely bent the rules - but I've left them ambiguous to see if and when bent - if it fits within range.
> 
> For myself Mo's one is on the larger size - but no maximum size was given (other than fitting with a pocket). As to thickness if you step t around a curve its still under 12mm - so its elegible.


Good Grief!!??? So you are saying that you measure a package just like the United States Post Office!!?? Did I just burn down my pending SOTM badge??!?! What sized pockets to the sell in Portugal anyway?!? 









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## mattwalt

LOL Mo. So many American's in this town... Expect about the same sized pockets. I tend to lean towards mini or micro frames for my EDC. If it don't fit in my watch pocket...


----------



## MOJAVE MO

mattwalt said:


> LOL Mo. So many American's in this town... Expect about the same sized pockets. I tend to lean towards mini or micro frames for my EDC. If it don't fit in my watch pocket...


Okay that helps. I just put a stick of Juicy Fruit in the Stabilizer!! I gotcher micro-sling coming right up!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## SLINGDUDE

mattwalt said:


> LOL Mo. So many American's in this town... Expect about the same sized pockets. I tend to lean towards mini or micro frames for my EDC. If it don't fit in my watch pocket...


This is good info to have. I think i have an idea of what I want to try to make, i just need to figure out how to do it and what material to use. I haven't been feeling too creative lately...


----------



## SJAaz

I came away from this thread with a swimming headache.. You boys go on without me! :wacko:


----------



## 31610

SJAas have a two pecker shot of whiskey u be fine


----------



## SJAaz

Port boy said:


> SJAas have a two pecker shot of whiskey u be fine


Man, I hope so!! Little early here but the this is a international forum right. I'll be in the bar if anyone wants to reach me.


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Okay I've hit the wall. I gotta peek at another competitors design and it is solid, very solid. I put this Hyper-Modified F-16 together as a backup plan and could barely finish it out thinking about the 'other' frame about to enter the competition. I know he did it to get inside my head like a little Bark Burrowing Beatle!!!
The variant here of course is a narrower fork, finger hooks (butchered the Boris GG-F16), and Barrel Nuts under the Gypsy Tabs for better control and launch, and a paracord wrap to skinny down the grip! Enjoy, I am beat!! 





































Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## mattwalt

Using those 'nuts' and tabs is inspired. Was are great on pocket shooters as the help keep bands and tubes flopping around. Like that one.


----------



## 31610

That’s pretty crafty Mo sweet idea !


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Port boy said:


> That's pretty crafty Mo sweet idea !


My Mom used to say that when she wanted me to stop trying so hard, "Ah little Mo, you are such a handsome and crafty little boy." 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## mattwalt

LOL - thats a different crafty I think...


----------



## 31610

Not to sure about the handsome stuff lol but I give u the crafty part


----------



## Covert5

That's an awesome frame Mo! That looks like a blast to shoot!


----------



## SJAaz

I have a feeling that is the shootingest sling in your armory. Just looks like a shooter to me. Well done you handsome crafty little rascal...;D


----------



## MOJAVE MO

SJAaz said:


> I have a feeling that is the shootingest sling in your armory. Just looks like a shooter to me. Well done you handsome crafty little rascal...;D


It looks like it fell out of Radar O'Reillys lunch box!! 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## SJAaz

MOJAVE MO said:


> SJAaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a feeling that is the shootingest sling in your armory. Just looks like a shooter to me. Well done you handsome crafty little rascal...;D
> 
> 
> 
> It looks like it fell out of Radar O'Reillys lunch box!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Incoming!!


----------



## 31610

Like to introduce the HOPPER POPPER any thing from Texas bullfrogs to Alaska malamute crickets it get the job done lol. Well this is a poor mans build robbed a bolt from a wire spool and a piece of skid board . Little longer than I hoped but u need a little room for ttf has the famous Tex attachment system. I was shooting it and it’s not all bad I can get them between the 35mm forks . Not sure how finish the handle paint it or keep it natural so until than I shoot like this


----------



## Covert5

Portboy, that's a cool little frame bro! Awesome work!


----------



## 31610

Thanks C5 ! Just hope it’s small enough had couple ideas to make ott but hey ttf is cool


----------



## mattwalt

PB - that reminds me so much of the ones I used to make and EDC carry as a kid - Though done to a much higher standard.

Nice and simple, old school matchstick attachment makes for a simple, tool-less, quick band adjustment and fitting - Very cool - been hoping someone would do a complete handmade wire type frame. Think they are very underrated


----------



## 31610

Thanks Matt ! I like the match stick attachment easy easy .


----------



## mattwalt

Its also great in the field - band breaks at the frame end you can salvage the day (mostly) by simply shortening the bands.


----------



## 31610

Yep it’s a great idea for sure i was going to do ott but makes the frame a little wide so I figured ttf for this one . Very simple to make only thing is what to do with the forks to keep them from rusting. I looked for some stainless but all I could find was 3mm . Found some aluminum rod but it was 8mm . The rod I used is 7/32 which I think was perfect for this one


----------



## mattwalt

7/32 sounds about perfect actually.

You considered doing a hot blue treatment? Permanganate...


----------



## 31610

No I will have to read up on that I was thinking maybe clear nail polish I have done that but u can see the little brush marks


----------



## mattwalt

Think its simply boiling the frame in a water/potassium permanganate solution fo a while.

But clear nail polish should work.


----------



## 31610

I have a look at dads might be some of that stuff there . It’s definitely a shooting frame it’s not a self queen lol


----------



## MOJAVE MO

There it is! My nightmare!! Seriously. THAT is an EDC, pocketable, shooter that has been upscaled from 'refuse'. Any kid worldwide can do that with a little help from a friend. It is field serviceable and looks 'fancy'. I wasn't a fancy kid, but I like my stuff to appear like I ripped it from that rich kid in town. I think you nailed in PortBoy! 
I am not a MetalMaster and I proved it yesterday by trying to copy your design but in OTT using that inexpensive F-16 rod. No go and destroyed the metal trying to smash it into shape.
With the SS hardware that I mess with on occasion (like on my 2nd place SOTM!) I will hit the metal with my propane torch and give it some steampunk. Not sure if you could do that on the metal you have in your frame. Anyway, super fine to me!!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## 31610

Thanks Mo ! Don’t think I will plan the victory parade yet never know who is going to show up at this party haha. Not sure if u know but if u get the yellow can of gas it burns a little hotter than the green ones . The yellow one is called map gas might help u get your metal hotter. I was also thinking u could use a chain link for the attachment cut a end off and give it a squeeze with some heat but than u will have to weld .not sure if that would help u ?


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Port boy said:


> Thanks Mo ! Don't think I will plan the victory parade yet never know who is going to show up at this party haha. Not sure if u know but if u get the yellow can of gas it burns a little hotter than the green ones . The yellow one is called map gas might help u get your metal hotter. I was also thinking u could use a chain link for the attachment cut a end off and give it a squeeze with some heat but than u will have to weld .not sure if that would help u ?


Good to know! In the case of that F-16 metal I did heat it up just a bit trying to get to the right spacing for a matchstick attach. It just made the metal brittle OR maybe I needed more heat! Maybe I'll try rebar next!!? 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## 31610

10 mm rebar is a little overkill lol . I am thinking not enough heat for getting the spacing right I used a 6 mm fender washer squeeze it tight in the u and let cool on it’s own


----------



## mattwalt

You could even anneal on a gas stove - its just a way to take the work-hardened stress out


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Alrighty. I'll experiment some today. Although I've got a dry Red Oak fork calling my name!!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## twang

MOJAVE MO said:


> Alrighty kiddies, time to head back to the Shallow End of the Pool! Papa Mo is jumping in!
> Behold the Mo-Bettah Super Modified F-16 MattW Edition!
> 
> Here is what you need to know:
> 1. Easy to build with less that $7usd of material.
> 2. Meets required dimensions of no more than 12mm thick and more than 20mm fork width.
> 3. Can shoot flats of desired width but not less than 12mm wide at fork tip.
> 4. Highly desirable Peghead attachment formula.
> 5. Lanyard Loop does not interfere with the hold but doubles as a magnificent finger perch AND assists in and OWB Concealed Carry option should user not own any pockets!
> 6. Comfortable to hold in either thumb-brace, pinch, or hammer grip too!
> 7. Also includes Tung Oil polished Walnut handle with a frame painted in Limited Edition Matt(e)W Black HighTemp Paint.
> 
> I can hear the wind blow out of your sail's from here. However don't dismay nor retreat to your Mommies house! I have the advantage of being an Artist first, and a SlingMaster second!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


mmmm? are those dome caps less than 12mm???lol


----------



## MOJAVE MO

twang said:


> MOJAVE MO said:
> 
> 
> 
> Alrighty kiddies, time to head back to the Shallow End of the Pool! Papa Mo is jumping in!
> Behold the Mo-Bettah Super Modified F-16 MattW Edition!
> 
> Here is what you need to know:
> 1. Easy to build with less that $7usd of material.
> 2. Meets required dimensions of no more than 12mm thick and more than 20mm fork width.
> 3. Can shoot flats of desired width but not less than 12mm wide at fork tip.
> 4. Highly desirable Peghead attachment formula.
> 5. Lanyard Loop does not interfere with the hold but doubles as a magnificent finger perch AND assists in and OWB Concealed Carry option should user not own any pockets!
> 6. Comfortable to hold in either thumb-brace, pinch, or hammer grip too!
> 7. Also includes Tung Oil polished Walnut handle with a frame painted in Limited Edition Matt(e)W Black HighTemp Paint.
> 
> I can hear the wind blow out of your sail's from here. However don't dismay nor retreat to your Mommies house! I have the advantage of being an Artist first, and a SlingMaster second!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> mmmm? are those dome caps less than 12mm???lol
Click to expand...

Yikes. I think you are correct?! I was stressing about the grip! I think maybe I could slide on that?!? 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## twang

Island made said:


> If I recall...in the rules it's 12mm (.472") thickness at the highest point.


if its laid flat?


----------



## twang

MOJAVE MO said:


> twang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MOJAVE MO said:
> 
> 
> 
> Alrighty kiddies, time to head back to the Shallow End of the Pool! Papa Mo is jumping in!
> Behold the Mo-Bettah Super Modified F-16 MattW Edition!
> 
> Here is what you need to know:
> 1. Easy to build with less that $7usd of material.
> 2. Meets required dimensions of no more than 12mm thick and more than 20mm fork width.
> 3. Can shoot flats of desired width but not less than 12mm wide at fork tip.
> 4. Highly desirable Peghead attachment formula.
> 5. Lanyard Loop does not interfere with the hold but doubles as a magnificent finger perch AND assists in and OWB Concealed Carry option should user not own any pockets!
> 6. Comfortable to hold in either thumb-brace, pinch, or hammer grip too!
> 7. Also includes Tung Oil polished Walnut handle with a frame painted in Limited Edition Matt(e)W Black HighTemp Paint.
> 
> I can hear the wind blow out of your sail's from here. However don't dismay nor retreat to your Mommies house! I have the advantage of being an Artist first, and a SlingMaster second!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> mmmm? are those dome caps less than 12mm???lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yikes. I think you are correct?! I was stressing about the grip! I think maybe I could slide on that?!?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

oh man.. I didn't mean to put salt on your cornflakes. dome cap tips is inspired.I was thinking brass ones with a tying groove.

and if it was laid flat??? that belt hook end???not 12mm...soz.


----------



## MOJAVE MO

twang said:


> Island made said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I recall...in the rules it's 12mm (.472") thickness at the highest point.
> 
> 
> 
> if its laid flat?
Click to expand...

Correct. Yeah. Wasn't thinking about the width of the danged thing. What else ya' got! Don't asked me about the pinky-perch. I am calling it the non-invasive lanyard Loop and OWB Concealed Carry option hoping to distract from how [email protected]!*# loopy it is.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## flipgun

I think I've got it'


----------



## mattwalt

MM - the tips don't worry me too much. How wide are they between the flats?


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan

Hey guys ! I want to enter this mini LBS and if possible the storm trooper LBS pictured next to it!  .. the mini has 2 black peel ply g10 scales .. and a toxic green liner ! . The fork gap is 20mm wide and the tips are also 20mm wide ! .. thanks for looking guys! Andntyx for the chance Matt! 

































































Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## 31610

I new u show up lol .


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan

Port boy said:


> I new u show up lol .


 haha .. u knew it man ! 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## 31610

I really like the little green guy that grippy g10 looks good J5 bet it’s a nice frame to shoot


----------



## mattwalt

Yup Joey - thats a sweet little frame. Like it loads.


----------



## MOJAVE MO

mattwalt said:


> MM - the tips don't worry me too much. How wide are they between the flats?


54mm, of which my wife thinks is 8.5inches.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## mattwalt

Desert nights cold Mo?


----------



## MOJAVE MO

mattwalt said:


> Desert nights cold Mo?


I'm y'all upear in N. Carolina now, lovely weather really. I've just been lying to her for awhile.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe

Joey Jfive Lujan said:


> Hey guys ! I want to enter this mini LBS and if possible the storm trooper LBS pictured next to it!  .. the mini has 2 black peel ply g10 scales .. and a toxic green liner ! . The fork gap is 20mm wide and the tips are also 20mm wide ! .. thanks for looking guys! Andntyx for the chance Matt!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Stellar work buddy. The LBS is an amazing pocket carry frame. There's only one frame better and it's coming!
I'll be banding it up today. I know you're shaking in your boots. LoL 
Now how do you make these pictures go over and over and over and over FOR A WHOLE DANG PAGE?


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Ibojoe said:


> Joey Jfive Lujan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey guys ! I want to enter this mini LBS and if possible the storm trooper LBS pictured next to it!  .. the mini has 2 black peel ply g10 scales .. and a toxic green liner ! . The fork gap is 20mm wide and the tips are also 20mm wide ! .. thanks for looking guys! Andntyx for the chance Matt!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Stellar work buddy. The LBS is an amazing pocket carry frame. There's only one frame better and it's coming!
> I'll be banding it up today. I know you're shaking in your boots. LoL
> Now how do you make these pictures go over and over and over and over FOR A WHOLE DANG PAGE?
Click to expand...

Show me the way Ibojoe!!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe

Ok, I'll come in right behind Joey cause I built one of his designs. 
Matt you didn't leave many options open for us wood guys. I guess we could cut something out of ply. But it got me thinking. 
I took a Washington Hawthorn fork, cut it down to 1/4" ( not easy) then used 2 walnut veneers horizontally then maple veneers vertically which made it plenty strong. The palm swell comes in at exactly 1/2". Did a hand rubbed finish so it slips into your pocket with ease. It weighs next to nothing. 
To me, as far as pocket shooters go the Pocket Parasite is the perfect design. Small but shoots BIG! 
I know, I know. The LBS is great too cause a great guy designed them both. THANKS JOEY!


----------



## 31610

Looking good Joe I like it


----------



## mattwalt

Leave it to Ibojoe to swing in a sweet old school raquet ply frame. Thats supernice!

Thats a load of work - think you should send that one over for extended testing ;-P


----------



## Island made

Beautiful work on that one Joe! That’s a stunner. Thinking maybe I should just set mine aside now


----------



## MOJAVE MO

I only can see the last photo but I believe it is real!
I like it because I like acoustic guitars over electric, wooden canoes over plastic, wind power over diesel power. THAT is why this sling is awesome!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## SJAaz

Fantastic job Joe. That laminate would be bull strong plus beautiful.


----------



## Ibojoe

Thanks a million guys. Gotta admit it wasn’t as easy as when I dreamed it up. But I’m so glad y’all like it.


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Ibojoe said:


> Thanks a million guys. Gotta admit it wasn't as easy as when I dreamed it up. But I'm so glad y'all like it.


Wood on wood with a side-order of wood please! It seems that really good PLY makers gravitate to MetalCore and maybe back again. Seeing what you have done reminds me that I could actually give up on aluminum shavings. Even with a quality pre-made core working between the different materials still a delicate balance for me.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe

The core seemed easy when I dreamed it up. I don't have a re-saw so I got it close with a saw saw then sanded it down on a stationary sander. Only one problem, you can't hold a 1/4" frame without loosing your finger prints. LoL so I had to make a jig to hold it. 
If you get wood from the crotch of a fork it is super strong. Makes a nice looking core too.


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan

Port boy said:


> I really like the little green guy that grippy g10 looks good J5 bet it's a nice frame to shoot


Thanks PB!! I appreciate that bro! 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan

mattwalt said:


> Yup Joey - thats a sweet little frame. Like it loads.


Thanks Matt!! I appreciate that man!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan

Ibojoe said:


> Ok, I'll come in right behind Joey cause I built one of his designs.
> Matt you didn't leave many options open for us wood guys. I guess we could cut something out of ply. But it got me thinking.
> I took a Washington Hawthorn fork, cut it down to 1/4" ( not easy) then used 2 walnut veneers horizontally then maple veneers vertically which made it plenty strong. The palm swell comes in at exactly 1/2". Did a hand rubbed finish so it slips into your pocket with ease. It weighs next to nothing.
> To me, as far as pocket shooters go the Pocket Parasite is the perfect design. Small but shoots BIG!
> I know, I know. The LBS is great too cause a great guy designed them both. THANKS JOEY!


Thank you brother ! So glad u like it! You did a awesome job on the Pocket Parasite .. I love the finish !  .. you have my vote my friend ! 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## MIsling

Wow!

There are some really nice/creative frames here! Thanks for putting in the effort to revive these challenges Matt. It is always fun to see what people come up with.

Here is my entry~





  








IMG 20200326 150421792




__
MIsling


__
Mar 27, 2020












  








IMG 20200326 145041476




__
MIsling


__
Mar 27, 2020












  








IMG 20200326 145114582




__
MIsling


__
Mar 27, 2020












  








IMG 20200326 145107233




__
MIsling


__
Mar 27, 2020












  








IMG 20200326 145208567




__
MIsling


__
Mar 27, 2020












  








IMG 20200326 145235461




__
MIsling


__
Mar 27, 2020












  








IMG 20200326 145425657




__
MIsling


__
Mar 27, 2020








I drew up this ttf design a while back and it came out a little smaller than I had originally intended, so I thought it would be a good candidate for this thread. It definitely won't be fitting in any watch pockets though. 12 mm was really pushing what I would trust with a regular wood frame, even with a nice solid maple fork. This one was not that, it had some pretty major worm holes right through one of the forks. After filing them with epoxy I decided to try reinforcing the fork with fabric and wood glue. Sort of wanna-be micarta. It worked pretty well, though it had me concerned for a while. Over the first couple of hours of drying, it developed a pretty major warp. I decided to leave it alone and see what happened. Over the course of a couple of days, the warp disappeared as the glue fully dried. I simply finished it with Danish oil like I would any other frame. I will definitely be trying this technique on more frames in the future.

Specs.

Width~ 82 mm

Height~ 105 mm

Thickness~ 10 mm

Fork tips~ 20 mm

Fork gap~ 52 mm


----------



## MOJAVE MO

That is a good build! Looks at 14mm thick from here! 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## flipgun

Work has been kicking my arse but I am not out yet. anic:


----------



## Island made

MIsling said:


> Wow!
> There are some really nice/creative frames here! Thanks for putting in the effort to revive these challenges Matt. It is always fun to see what people come up with.
> 
> Here is my entry~
> 
> I drew up this ttf design a while back and it came out a little smaller than I had originally intended, so I thought it would be a good candidate for this thread. It definitely won't be fitting in any watch pockets though. 12 mm was really pushing what I would trust with a regular wood frame, even with a nice solid maple fork. This one was not that, it had some pretty major worm holes right through one of the forks. After filing them with epoxy I decided to try reinforcing the fork with fabric and wood glue. Sort of wanna-be micarta. It worked pretty well, though it had me concerned for a while. Over the first couple of hours of drying, it developed a pretty major warp. I decided to leave it alone and see what happened. Over the course of a couple of days, the warp disappeared as the glue fully dried. I simply finished it with Danish oil like I would any other frame. I will definitely be trying this technique on more frames in the future.
> Specs.
> Width~ 82 mm
> Height~ 105 mm
> Thickness~ 10 mm
> Fork tips~ 20 mm
> Fork gap~ 52 mm


Awesome entry! Love that one.


----------



## Island made

I am getting the final finishing done on my entry today, I should be able to post it tomorrow.


----------



## mattwalt

Missing - that is sweet! Nice work.


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Island made said:


> I am getting the final finishing done on my entry today, I should be able to post it tomorrow.


Yo IM!! Why dontcha wait until the 31st to Release the Hounds to block me from from strategic 4th quarter comeback??? Oh sorry, that was a football reference..... to stop a late 3rd period HatTrick...????!! 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe

Nice one MLsling. That would be a good shooter I’ll bet. Good job buddy!


----------



## MakoPat

I will be done by March 31st.


----------



## Covert5

MIsling, awesome slim build!


----------



## skarrd

Guess i am late to this thread,but i wouldnt be able to keep up with all of ya'll wicked builders,however i cant wait to see how this turns out


----------



## MIsling

Thanks guys! I've had the chance to shoot it a bit over the last couple of days. It is just a tad too small for my hand too shoot for extended lengths of time. I may have to make a few tweaks to the design. Overall I'm really happy with it though!

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO

MIsling said:


> Thanks guys! I've had the chance to shoot it a bit over the last couple of days. It is just a tad too small for my hand too shoot for extended lengths of time. I may have to make a few tweaks to the design. Overall I'm really happy with it though!
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


It might be spot-on with a 2" palm swell! 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Island made

Well folks, just made the dead line. Almost sent this thing to the scrap metal bit more times than I can count!! But I think I managed to bring it together at the end. It's my pocket thumper design sporting an 1/8" aluminum core which holds everything together. The target side is rosewood and maple with 1/8" aluminum pins. The shooter side is 1/4" aluminum anodized a deep hunter green. It boasts a hidden Allan key for the band clips.

It comes in at exactly 1/2" thick except where the machine screw heads are for the band clips. I could have made the clips thinner, but decided I would rather keep the strength.

With all the hardware and magnets there is 27 individual pieces that come all together to make it up. The form with outside to outside is 3 1/4"

Thanks for looking!!


----------



## 31610

Wow I am impressed m8 that’s freaking sweeeet very cool . Love it nice work Shane


----------



## Tree Man

Island made said:


> Well folks, just made the dead line. Almost sent this thing to the scrap metal bit more times than I can count!! But I think I managed to bring it together at the end. It's my pocket thumper design sporting an 1/8" aluminum core which holds everything together. The target side is rosewood and maple with 1/8" aluminum pins. The shooter side is 1/4" aluminum anodized a deep hunter green. It boasts a hidden Allan key for the band clips.
> 
> It comes in at exactly 1/2" thick except where the machine screw heads are for the band clips. I could have made the clips thinner, but decided I would rather keep the strength.
> 
> With all the hardware and magnets there is 27 individual pieces that come all together to make it up. The form with outside to outside is 3 1/4"
> 
> Thanks for looking!! EA3D8E05-D6BD-43E1-B119-D8C52572854B.jpeg 7D06AE6C-76A0-4546-9361-31EEDF669BD4.jpeg CA0351B9-3E37-4348-B635-C3E2E981A1BC.jpeg 9C19760F-1939-4103-A658-954E6FFAD05A.jpeg BA922720-816F-4392-9099-F85E98424E4C.jpeg C7062B0B-87B4-44EA-9B2A-A3BB41359541.jpeg 443C3AE1-B531-4179-82CD-5ABA06C7538C.jpeg BF6A1B6F-9ABB-4051-98E8-7A77E3263CAE.jpeg 77CB6FA8-411C-434E-B74F-B52B4FAEFEB6.jpeg 65887369-6C0A-4591-BC74-138C9CAE7246.jpeg


Meh......


----------



## Island made

Port boy said:


> Wow I am impressed m8 that's freaking sweeeet very cool . Love it nice work Shane


Thanks brother.


----------



## Island made

treeman said:


> Island made said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well folks, just made the dead line. Almost sent this thing to the scrap metal bit more times than I can count!! But I think I managed to bring it together at the end. It's my pocket thumper design sporting an 1/8" aluminum core which holds everything together. The target side is rosewood and maple with 1/8" aluminum pins. The shooter side is 1/4" aluminum anodized a deep hunter green. It boasts a hidden Allan key for the band clips.
> It comes in at exactly 1/2" thick except where the machine screw heads are for the band clips. I could have made the clips thinner, but decided I would rather keep the strength.
> With all the hardware and magnets there is 27 individual pieces that come all together to make it up. The form with outside to outside is 3 1/4"
> Thanks for looking!! EA3D8E05-D6BD-43E1-B119-D8C52572854B.jpeg 7D06AE6C-76A0-4546-9361-31EEDF669BD4.jpeg CA0351B9-3E37-4348-B635-C3E2E981A1BC.jpeg 9C19760F-1939-4103-A658-954E6FFAD05A.jpeg BA922720-816F-4392-9099-F85E98424E4C.jpeg C7062B0B-87B4-44EA-9B2A-A3BB41359541.jpeg 443C3AE1-B531-4179-82CD-5ABA06C7538C.jpeg BF6A1B6F-9ABB-4051-98E8-7A77E3263CAE.jpeg 77CB6FA8-411C-434E-B74F-B52B4FAEFEB6.jpeg 65887369-6C0A-4591-BC74-138C9CAE7246.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> Meh......
Click to expand...

....that's what I was afraid of....


----------



## Ibojoe

Geeooolleeee!!


----------



## mattwalt

Island Made. Take about bringing in some big guns... Thats an awesome frame.


----------



## Island made

mattwalt said:


> Island Made. Take about bringing in some big guns... Thats an awesome frame.


Thanks Matt!! Appreciate it.


----------



## Ibojoe

I believe it is your finest work to date. I don’t think you left much room for improvement, though I know that you will. It’s truly a beautiful frame. Out of this world. Got my vote!


----------



## Tree Man

Island made said:


> treeman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Island made said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well folks, just made the dead line. Almost sent this thing to the scrap metal bit more times than I can count!! But I think I managed to bring it together at the end. It's my pocket thumper design sporting an 1/8" aluminum core which holds everything together. The target side is rosewood and maple with 1/8" aluminum pins. The shooter side is 1/4" aluminum anodized a deep hunter green. It boasts a hidden Allan key for the band clips.
> It comes in at exactly 1/2" thick except where the machine screw heads are for the band clips. I could have made the clips thinner, but decided I would rather keep the strength.
> With all the hardware and magnets there is 27 individual pieces that come all together to make it up. The form with outside to outside is 3 1/4"
> Thanks for looking!! EA3D8E05-D6BD-43E1-B119-D8C52572854B.jpeg 7D06AE6C-76A0-4546-9361-31EEDF669BD4.jpeg CA0351B9-3E37-4348-B635-C3E2E981A1BC.jpeg 9C19760F-1939-4103-A658-954E6FFAD05A.jpeg BA922720-816F-4392-9099-F85E98424E4C.jpeg C7062B0B-87B4-44EA-9B2A-A3BB41359541.jpeg 443C3AE1-B531-4179-82CD-5ABA06C7538C.jpeg BF6A1B6F-9ABB-4051-98E8-7A77E3263CAE.jpeg 77CB6FA8-411C-434E-B74F-B52B4FAEFEB6.jpeg 65887369-6C0A-4591-BC74-138C9CAE7246.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> Meh......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ....that's what I was afraid of....
Click to expand...

I was so dumbfounded, that was the only comment I could muster. I'm amazed by it.


----------



## Island made

Thanks guys, but your gonna make me blush. I assure you it’s not without its imperfections.


----------



## flipgun

I expected nothing less from you. :bowdown:


----------



## MOJAVE MO

I would like to point out to The Forum that MY entry to the SSOTM doesn't require a hidden custom made Allen Key to make it operate???!!! 
Aside from that I guess it is okay as far as Slingshots go.
Dang!!! About 4 hours ago I got a message from a plane flying overhead towing a banner that read---SHANE SLAYED THE DRAGON---. Now I get it. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Island made

MOJAVE MO said:


> I would like to point out to The Forum that MY entry to the SSOTM doesn't require a hidden custom made Allen Key to make it operate???!!!
> Aside from that I guess it is okay as far as Slingshots go.
> Dang!!! About 4 hours ago I got a message from a plane flying overhead towing a banner that read---SHANE SLAYED THE DRAGON---. Now I get it.
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Haha! Mo you kill me!!! I would like to point out that I had no plans on even entering, but with all your trash talk I couldn't help but give you some healthy competition lol.


----------



## MOJAVE MO

I sent a photo to my little brother of your frame who so eloquently said, "Yea but Canada has never won a World War!" 
Whatever!!! I hope you kept the plans so you can make another 100 or so!!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Covert5

Holy shmokes! That is an amazing frame Shane! That is freakin awesome! You are Slingstructacon Prime!!! Dang she qualifies to be on a pin-up poster!


----------



## SJAaz

Boy, this turned into a real slobber knocker! Be interesting to see which one Matt picks. Good show guys.


----------



## Island made

Covert5 said:


> Holy shmokes! That is an amazing frame Shane! That is freakin awesome! You are Slingstructacon Prime!!! Dang she qualifies to be on a pin-up poster!


Thanks C5!


----------



## SLINGDUDE

Well, I ran out of time for Plan A and Plan B. I'm almost finished with Plan C, a cop-out fork just to keep my promise of making something. I had high hopes for what i could build for this contest but with all the insanity going on and work being crazy it just didn't happen this time. :shakehead: Oh well. Stay tuned and be prepared to be underwhelmed hahaha :bonk: :bonk: :drinkup: .


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Haha!!!. Canada is shaking in their Wellie's!! 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## flipgun

SLINGDUDE said:


> Well, I ran out of time for Plan A and Plan B. I'm almost finished with Plan C, a cop-out fork just to keep my promise of making something. I had high hopes for what i could build for this contest but with all the insanity going on and work being crazy it just didn't happen this time. :shakehead: Oh well. Stay tuned and be prepared to be underwhelmed hahaha :bonk: :bonk: :drinkup: .


I swear that this was the post I was about to write.


----------



## SLINGDUDE

flipgun said:


> SLINGDUDE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I ran out of time for Plan A and Plan B. I'm almost finished with Plan C, a cop-out fork just to keep my promise of making something. I had high hopes for what i could build for this contest but with all the insanity going on and work being crazy it just didn't happen this time. :shakehead: Oh well. Stay tuned and be prepared to be underwhelmed hahaha :bonk: :bonk: :drinkup: .
> 
> 
> 
> I swear that this was the post I was about to write.
Click to expand...

Great minds...?


----------



## mattwalt

Never mind - this is just the first of a trial run of SSOTM. I am already trying to come up with the specs for the next one - will post on the first day of the month.

I'm pretty stocked at the entries so far - some really nice work - and some smart thinking. Hopefully this will be the start of something very cool.


----------



## MOJAVE MO

mattwalt said:


> Never mind - this is just the first of a trial run of SSOTM. I am already trying to come up with the specs for the next one - will post on the first day of the month.
> 
> I'm pretty stocked at the entries so far - some really nice work - and some smart thinking. Hopefully this will be the start of something very cool.


Seemed like a great turnout though I don't know much history about this competition. I think we have 3 more horses to cross the line before midnight of the 31st. Two we see, and a dark house pulling out all the files at the last hour! 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## mattwalt

Moses - if there is anyone to slip a dark horse in last second. Its you.

Some desert found buried silver with recycled mother of pearl and a bit of shotgun stock - done with a Mo flair...


----------



## MOJAVE MO

mattwalt said:


> Moses - if there is anyone to slip a dark horse in last second. Its you.
> 
> Some desert found buried silver with recycled mother of pearl and a bit of shotgun stock - done with a Mo flair...


I wish I had the steam! I'm not the dark horse, but the one that is has some chops!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Awesome frame Shane, just beautiful brother

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bingo

Island made said:


> Well folks, just made the dead line. Almost sent this thing to the scrap metal bit more times than I can count!! But I think I managed to bring it together at the end. It's my pocket thumper design sporting an 1/8" aluminum core which holds everything together. The target side is rosewood and maple with 1/8" aluminum pins. The shooter side is 1/4" aluminum anodized a deep hunter green. It boasts a hidden Allan key for the band clips.
> 
> It comes in at exactly 1/2" thick except where the machine screw heads are for the band clips. I could have made the clips thinner, but decided I would rather keep the strength.
> 
> With all the hardware and magnets there is 27 individual pieces that come all together to make it up. The form with outside to outside is 3 1/4"
> 
> Thanks for looking!! EA3D8E05-D6BD-43E1-B119-D8C52572854B.jpeg 7D06AE6C-76A0-4546-9361-31EEDF669BD4.jpeg CA0351B9-3E37-4348-B635-C3E2E981A1BC.jpeg 9C19760F-1939-4103-A658-954E6FFAD05A.jpeg BA922720-816F-4392-9099-F85E98424E4C.jpeg C7062B0B-87B4-44EA-9B2A-A3BB41359541.jpeg 443C3AE1-B531-4179-82CD-5ABA06C7538C.jpeg BF6A1B6F-9ABB-4051-98E8-7A77E3263CAE.jpeg 77CB6FA8-411C-434E-B74F-B52B4FAEFEB6.jpeg 65887369-6C0A-4591-BC74-138C9CAE7246.jpeg


nice man ????


----------



## Pebble Shooter

After seeing the absolutely stunning masterpieces shown here, my bent stainless steel rod compact shooter must be a bit of an eyesore...oh, well, but it does shoot nicely and fits into even the smallest of jeans pockets.

Flat bands center automatically reasonably well over the rounded fork tips. The "pinkie" lanyard is not required strictly speaking, but it does improve the ergonomics and handling safety when shooting with this small frame. 8 mm ammo is probably the largest size I would want to use with it (you know, the "happy finger" principle <_<).

It's always great to see how creative people are in this forum.


----------



## mattwalt

I disagree - nothing wrong with bent wire frames. And can be done well. Yours is no exception.


----------



## 31610

Yep I am with the Matt man wire frames are cool and yours is awesome


----------



## Covert5

Pebble shooter, that's a sweet compact frame bro! Very minimalist and practical design! Awesome work!


----------



## Tree Man

WAIT FOR ME!! HOLD THE DOOR!.....(deep breath)did I make it in time?
Ok, after seeing the entries for this month, my father would say only an idiot would enter a contest that's already been won, but here I am. I present my humble entry. It's an Eastern Red Cedar chalice ' flat nat'. 
I believe it checks all the required boxes for the build and it shoots really well. Thanks for looking.


----------



## Island made

That is an absolutely gorgeous frame brother!


----------



## Covert5

Wow, and another awesome frame! Slingstructacons unite!


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Pebble Shooter said:


> After seeing the absolutely stunning masterpieces shown here, my bent stainless steel rod compact shooter must be a bit of an eyesore...oh, well, but it does shoot nicely and fits into even the smallest of jeans pockets.
> 
> Flat bands center automatically reasonably well over the rounded fork tips. The "pinkie" lanyard is not required strictly speaking, but it does improve the ergonomics and handling safety when shooting with this small frame. 8 mm ammo is probably the largest size I would want to use with it (you know, the "happy finger" principle <_<).
> 
> It's always great to see how creative people are in this forum.


Aww man that is awesome!! I had a version of that on paper but really missed the mark on a sloppy bending job! 5 stars from me!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO

treeman said:


> WAIT FOR ME!! HOLD THE DOOR!.....(deep breath)did I make it in time?
> Ok, after seeing the entries for this month, my father would say only an idiot would enter a contest that's already been won, but here I am. I present my humble entry. It's an Eastern Red Cedar chalice ' flat nat'.
> I believe it checks all the required boxes for the build and it shoots really well. Thanks for looking.


Holy Speed Carver Treeman??! Did you even sleep over the last 20 hours?? It is even banded up? Classic, classy, and cool! There is no way I could judge this contest.
Maybe there will need to be a 'Build Off' for the top finishers? Maybe pull all the top makers into the Octagon? Maybe put all of the entries into a Termite Box and see which one makes it out alive? The best floater? The best sinker? Are any of them potentially edible in the face of a world food shortage? What an enjoyable experience regardless!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## 31610

Mo maybe see what one shoots the best probably be the place to start hehehe


----------



## Tree Man

MOJAVE MO said:


> treeman said:
> 
> 
> 
> WAIT FOR ME!! HOLD THE DOOR!.....(deep breath)did I make it in time?
> Ok, after seeing the entries for this month, my father would say only an idiot would enter a contest that's already been won, but here I am. I present my humble entry. It's an Eastern Red Cedar chalice ' flat nat'.
> I believe it checks all the required boxes for the build and it shoots really well. Thanks for looking.
> 
> 
> 
> Holy Speed Carver Treeman??! Did you even sleep over the last 20 hours?? It is even banded up? Classic, classy, and cool! There is no way I could judge this contest.
> Maybe there will need to be a 'Build Off' for the top finishers? Maybe pull all the top makers into the Octagon? Maybe put all of the entries into a Termite Box and see which one makes it out alive? The best floater? The best sinker? Are any of them potentially edible in the face of a world food shortage? What an enjoyable experience regardless!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Thank Mo! In a strange sequence of events I found myself in this competition.this was a fun one!


----------



## Tree Man

Island made said:


> That is an absolutely gorgeous frame brother!


Thanks Shane!


----------



## mattwalt

freeman - thats a stunning chalice.

You guys have made it tricky to choose. Going to be a fair amount of deliberation...


----------



## Tree Man

Covert5 said:


> Wow, and another awesome frame! Slingstructacons unite!


Thanks C5. Join us brother!!


----------



## SJAaz

Treeman

Beautiful piece of wood, and a beautiful job building the sling. C2C on the fork gap please if you don't mind. Strictly for research you understand. 

PS..

Nice job on the metal sling, I think that you are in the running for the contest. Looks kinda like what Matt had in mind.


----------



## Tree Man

SJAaz said:


> Treeman
> Beautiful piece of wood, and a beautiful job building the sling. C2C on the fork gap please if you don't mind. Strictly for research you understand.
> 
> PS..
> Nice job on the metal sling, I think that you are in the running for the contest. Looks kinda like what Matt had in mind.


I put it right at 2 1/2"


----------



## MOJAVE MO

treeman said:


> SJAaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Treeman
> Beautiful piece of wood, and a beautiful job building the sling. C2C on the fork gap please if you don't mind. Strictly for research you understand.
> 
> PS..
> Nice job on the metal sling, I think that you are in the running for the contest. Looks kinda like what Matt had in mind.
> 
> 
> 
> I put it right at 2 1/2"
Click to expand...

So 58mm give or take.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Port boy said:


> Mo maybe see what one shoots the best probably be the place to start hehehe


'Shoot' them?? I was thinking more as a concept/fashion show.. I might be able to hang on until the talent showcase part of the event.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## 31610

What we going to do with u Mo. Thought that Flip and Pat had something boys better get moving time is ticking


----------



## SJAaz

treeman said:


> SJAaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Treeman
> Beautiful piece of wood, and a beautiful job building the sling. C2C on the fork gap please if you don't mind. Strictly for research you understand.
> 
> PS..
> Nice job on the metal sling, I think that you are in the running for the contest. Looks kinda like what Matt had in mind.
> 
> 
> 
> I put it right at 2 1/2"
Click to expand...

So if I was to shoot it TTF, it would be a hair over 3". HMmmmmm.....very interesting...


----------



## flipgun

...and the offensive line is forcing him back toward his own in zone! WHAT is he gonna do!? :shocked:


----------



## 31610

flipgun said:


> ...and the offensive line is forcing him back toward his own in zone! WHAT is he gonna do!? :shocked:


flea flicker dude come on getter going !


----------



## Tree Man

C'mon Flip! You can make it!!!!!


----------



## skarrd

Amazing work from All,i am envious and impressed.This has been a great watch along ,i know i wouldnt be able to pick just one.


----------



## SLINGDUDE

Once again, i was applying the midnight oil (BLO this time) to get this finished before the deadline. This actually ended up being Plan D. Plan C was scrapped this afternoon when I royally messed it up trying to rush a CA finish. I knew better, i was being impatient. I might still be able to salvage it, but it wouldn't have been ready in time. Plans A and B never made it out of design and sketch phase, maybe projects for another day.

Anyways, as promised, I present to you the most underwhelming shooter in this contest. It's tiny, It's flat, It's a tree fork, It was done in just a few hours time, It's The Micro Flat Natty aka The MFN Shooter. I test fired it with .177 bbs and clay and was actually surprised at how well it holds and shoots for such a tiny little thing. It looks much better at arm's length too. Thanks for the contest, Matt. I will do better next time.

*MFN Specs:*

Material - Oak natural fork

Total Length - 4 inches

Total Width - 1 7/8 inches

Fork Gap - 1 1/16 inches

Thickness - a hair over 3/8 inch

Watch pocket-ability - Yes

*MFN Pics:*

































































































Cheers!


----------



## 31610

Cool little shooter slingdude I like it . Small but mighty eh it’s fun firing bb from a little shooter


----------



## MakoPat

I know I am past due...but in the spirit of sharing. Here is what I made. It was fun...and I learned a lot.

But many mistakes were made.

I will thoroughly read this thread tonorrow. Now it is bedtime.

I sure am looking forward to this forum and some makery time.


----------



## StringSlap

Very nice Slingdude and MakoPat!


----------



## Covert5

Slingdude, nice quick build! That's an awesome mini pocket natty! On your last picture, I was like yah I don't see the imprint of it in your front pocket. Then I zoomed in I was like "Holy $#|! It's in his front coin pocket!" Lol I didn't even see that!lol awesome work!


----------



## Covert5

MakoPat, awesome build bro! That's a sweet gapper regardless! Nice work bro!


----------



## flipgun

11th hour!

































Alu core with Cedar scales and Winnies pre-loaded concept.

Dang! I still had 2 minutes!


----------



## Covert5

Nice build flip gun!

Everyone who participated are truly slingstructacons! I enjoyed following this thread and I wish all of you good luck! I will gladly take any of these slings as a donation to my collection!

Sling-On!


----------



## StringSlap

Nice one flipgun!


----------



## MOJAVE MO

SLINGDUDE said:


> Once again, i was applying the midnight oil (BLO this time) to get this finished before the deadline. This actually ended up being Plan D. Plan C was scrapped this afternoon when I royally messed it up trying to rush a CA finish. I knew better, i was being impatient. I might still be able to salvage it, but it wouldn't have been ready in time. Plans A and B never made it out of design and sketch phase, maybe projects for another day.
> 
> Anyways, as promised, I present to you the most underwhelming shooter in this contest. It's tiny, It's flat, It's a tree fork, It was done in just a few hours time, It's The Micro Flat Natty aka The MFN Shooter. I test fired it with .177 bbs and clay and was actually surprised at how well it holds and shoots for such a tiny little thing. It looks much better at arm's length too. Thanks for the contest, Matt. I will do better next time.
> 
> *MFN Specs:*
> Material - Oak natural fork
> Total Length - 4 inches
> Total Width - 1 7/8 inches
> Fork Gap - 1 1/16 inches
> Thickness - a hair over 3/8 inch
> Watch pocket-ability - Yes
> 
> *MFN Pics:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20200331_211335.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20200331_211325.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20200331_211315.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20200331_211248.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20200331_211203.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20200331_211230.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20200331_210957.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20200331_210945.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20200331_211135.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20200331_211040.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20200331_211056.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20200331_211111.jpg
> 
> Cheers!


Wow. That is a mighty fine natural. Love the texture in the handle. That'll keep it from falling out of your pocket for sure!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe

MakoPat said:


> I know I am past due...but in the spirit of sharing. Here is what I made. It was fun...and I learned a lot.
> But many mistakes were made.
> I will thoroughly read this thread tonorrow. Now it is bedtime.
> I sure am looking forward to this forum and some makery time.


 Dang! That's a real goodn Pat!!


----------



## MOJAVE MO

MakoPat said:


> I know I am past due...but in the spirit of sharing. Here is what I made. It was fun...and I learned a lot.
> 
> But many mistakes were made.
> 
> I will thoroughly read this thread tonorrow. Now it is bedtime.
> 
> I sure am looking forward to this forum and some makery time.


I triple vote that your in Mako! Alu core, brass liner, sweet shape??! That is an original design as far as I can tell. Almost like a Dead Ringer had a short term relationship with an LBS! Love it!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO

flipgun said:


> 11th hour!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0171.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0173.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0180.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0182.jpg
> Alu core with Cedar scales and Winnies pre-loaded concept.
> Dang! I still had 2 minutes!


Gasp! Another cored beauty WITH the Winnie+PreLoad. Oh man. Another winner, another beauty.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe

flipgun said:


> 11th hour!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0171.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0173.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0180.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0182.jpg
> Alu core with Cedar scales and Winnies pre-loaded concept.
> Dang! I still had 2 minutes!


Hey, nice one Flip!! Kinda makes me wish I would have used a metal core. Good job buddy


----------



## mattwalt

Flipgun - thats stunning.


----------



## mattwalt

mako Pat - thats a sweet little shooter.


----------



## mattwalt

Slingdude - kinda hoped someone would bring in a natty option. Thats a nice little frame.


----------



## mattwalt

OK - I will deliberate - and come up with a 'winner' from the selection.

As well as post the next months challenge


----------



## SLINGDUDE

MakoPat said:


> I know I am past due...but in the spirit of sharing. Here is what I made. It was fun...and I learned a lot.
> 
> But many mistakes were made.
> 
> I will thoroughly read this thread tonorrow. Now it is bedtime.
> 
> I sure am looking forward to this forum and some makery time.


Aluminum core and brass liners? I really like the looks of that little shooter, MP. I bet it feels good and solid and but very comfortable in the hand with the way the handle is shaped. Great work!


----------



## SLINGDUDE

Port boy said:


> Cool little shooter slingdude I like it . Small but mighty eh it's fun firing bb from a little shooter


Yeah, it is fun! I'm definitely no PFS shooter, but this was actually pretty easy for me to shoot, even though it's such a tiny fork. I might just carry it around for awhile.


----------



## SLINGDUDE

flipgun said:


> 11th hour!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0171.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0173.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0180.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0182.jpg
> 
> Alu core with Cedar scales and Winnies pre-loaded concept.
> 
> Dang! I still had 2 minutes!


Very nice work! Kinda reminds me of the little plinker, one of my all time favorite designs. So simple but so beautiful and effective. Great job!


----------



## SLINGDUDE

MOJAVE MO said:


> SLINGDUDE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Once again, i was applying the midnight oil (BLO this time) to get this finished before the deadline. This actually ended up being Plan D. Plan C was scrapped this afternoon when I royally messed it up trying to rush a CA finish. I knew better, i was being impatient. I might still be able to salvage it, but it wouldn't have been ready in time. Plans A and B never made it out of design and sketch phase, maybe projects for another day.
> 
> Anyways, as promised, I present to you the most underwhelming shooter in this contest. It's tiny, It's flat, It's a tree fork, It was done in just a few hours time, It's The Micro Flat Natty aka The MFN Shooter. I test fired it with .177 bbs and clay and was actually surprised at how well it holds and shoots for such a tiny little thing. It looks much better at arm's length too. Thanks for the contest, Matt. I will do better next time.
> 
> *MFN Specs:*
> Material - Oak natural fork
> Total Length - 4 inches
> Total Width - 1 7/8 inches
> Fork Gap - 1 1/16 inches
> Thickness - a hair over 3/8 inch
> Watch pocket-ability - Yes
> 
> *MFN Pics:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20200331_211335.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20200331_211325.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20200331_211315.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20200331_211248.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20200331_211203.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20200331_211230.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20200331_210957.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20200331_210945.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20200331_211135.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20200331_211040.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20200331_211056.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20200331_211111.jpg
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> 
> 
> Wow. That is a mighty fine natural. Love the texture in the handle. That'll keep it from falling out of your pocket for sure!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Thanks, Mo. You're turning out some great naturals these days too bud!


----------



## SLINGDUDE

mattwalt said:


> Slingdude - kinda hoped someone would bring in a natty option. Thats a nice little frame.


Not what I originally wanted to turn it, but there is something nice about a little oak natural for EDC. I definitely think of this one as a "beater" type frame. Just throw it in your pocket and go, not worried about scratches or dings or anything like that.


----------



## SJAaz

Cool all!.. Good luck to everyone and thanks for the ride! It's been a treat.


----------



## 31610

This is a sweet lot of frames boys ???? pretty wild collection


----------



## mattwalt

Thanks PB for collecting those. yeah they are all amazing. In fact a few any diehard collector would covet in their collection.


----------



## Ibojoe

I’m a collector guys! LoL


----------



## mattwalt

Ironically so am I. Think some long term testing is required.


----------



## Tree Man

No matter how this turns out, we should all thank Matt for running this event.this is not at all a shameless pitch to lobby for a favorable decision for the cedar fork, but rather just a virtual pat on the back to my friend Matt for everything that he does on behalf of all the slingers and builders. 
( btw- the cedar fork is the chalice. Did I mention the cedar chalice?)


----------



## Ibojoe

mattwalt said:


> Ironically so am I. Think some long term testing is required.


Sorry buddy, mines on its way across the pond.


----------



## Island made

Your exactly right Chris! It is a really fun contest to participate in and follow! Lots of friendly trash talk and laughs, and pushes people to get those imaginations turning.

So yes, thank you Matt for putting this on! It's a blast. And good luck to all!!

Chris, you entered a cedar fork right??? A chalice maybe??


----------



## Island made

Ibojoe said:


> mattwalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ironically so am I. Think some long term testing is required.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry buddy, mines on its way across the pond.
Click to expand...

And mines in a box ready to go stateside....


----------



## mattwalt

Sure recipients and owners of these frames will be stoked to have them. With postage to Portugal - receiving stuff can be an absolute pain anyway.

OK winner is...

Island Made - that is one absolute stunner of a frame

Though honestly some serious competition from everyone.And to be completely frank there were a few frames that made the decision extremely difficult. Very nice work from everyone.

Treeman - cedar Chalice is stunning.
PortBoy - this honestly is a frame I'd carry personally as an EDC. The wire frame is a cool approach in a sort of wish I had thunk about it kind of way.

Moses - Your way out thinking and ability to push the rules and keep to your own unique style is always outstanding. Expecting cool things from you in the next one

Joey - Fantastic work - your frames these days are slick and polished - during most of the challenge thought you had it in the bag

Ibojoe - Think the craftsmanship of your frame is hidden in that. I know how much work that was - and its one awesome frame

Misling - Really like that frame - also the home-made micarta - very cool - been working on a similar vein a while back - seems to give a very natural hold

Pebble Shooter - Its a great design - its indeed quite similar to my usual EDC frame

Slingdude - do like a small natty. Having a beater frame is never a bad idea. And natties rock period.

Makopat - also love this guy - sure its an amazing shooter.

Flipgun - also love this - esp when I realised it was cored - beautiful bit of work

I will have a chat to the big boss - see if we can get a badge awarded.


----------



## SJAaz

treeman said:


> No matter how this turns out, we should all thank Matt for running this event.this is not at all a shameless pitch to lobby for a favorable decision for the cedar fork, but rather just a virtual pat on the back to my friend Matt for everything that he does on behalf of all the slingers and builders.
> ( btw- the cedar fork is the chalice. Did I mention the cedar chalice?)





treeman said:


> No matter how this turns out, we should all thank Matt for running this event.this is not at all a shameless pitch to lobby for a favorable decision for the cedar fork, but rather just a virtual pat on the back to my friend Matt for everything that he does on behalf of all the slingers and builders.
> ( btw- the cedar fork is the chalice. Did I mention the cedar chalice?)


Yes indeed. Thanks Matt for all the time and effort you put into this. Ummmm... bet that cedar chalice would smell good hanging in your closet... just saying...


----------



## 31610

Congratulations Shane awesome frame u have to be proud of it ???? this was a lot of fun !


----------



## StringSlap

Congrats Shane!

Outstanding work by everyone!


----------



## Ibojoe

Congratulations buddy! A couple of us know who the real winner. LoL 
Seriously you went way above and way beyond just building a frame. It's like you were building it for a life long friend. 
Awesome build my friend!! See ya at the end of April!!!! hahaha


----------



## Island made

mattwalt said:


> Sure recipients and owners of these frames will be stoked to have them. With postage to Portugal - receiving stuff can be an absolute pain anyway.
> 
> OK winner is...
> Island Made - that is one absolute stunner of a frame
> 
> Though honestly some serious competition from everyone.And to be completely frank there were a few frames that made the decision extremely difficult. Very nice work from everyone.
> Treeman - cedar Chalice is stunning.
> PortBoy - this honestly is a frame I'd carry personally as an EDC. The wire frame is a cool approach in a sort of wish I had thunk about it kind of way.
> Moses - Your way out thinking and ability to push the rules and keep to your own unique style is always outstanding. Expecting cool things from you in the next one
> Joey - Fantastic work - your frames these days are slick and polished - during most of the challenge thought you had it in the bag
> Ibojoe - Think the craftsmanship of your frame is hidden in that. I know how much work that was - and its one awesome frame
> Misling - Really like that frame - also the home-made micarta - very cool - been working on a similar vein a while back - seems to give a very natural hold
> Pebble Shooter - Its a great design - its indeed quite similar to my usual EDC frame
> Slingdude - do like a small natty. Having a beater frame is never a bad idea. And natties rock period.
> Makopat - also love this guy - sure its an amazing shooter.
> Flipgun - also love this - esp when I realised it was cored - beautiful bit of work
> 
> I will have a chat to the big boss - see if we can get a badge awarded.


WOW!! Seriously?!? Awesome! Thanks for the kind words Matt, and thanks for putting this fun contest on! I had a blast and EVERYONE brought some amazing frames to the table.

Thanks again!!


----------



## Island made

Ibojoe said:


> Congratulations buddy! A couple of us know who the real winner. LoL
> Seriously you went way above and way beyond just building a frame. It's like you were building it for a life long friend.
> Awesome build my friend!! See ya at the end of April!!!! hahaha


Thanks brother! In a way I was building it for a life long friend


----------



## Tree Man

The best frame certainly won the prize! Congrats Shane!


----------



## Island made

Port boy said:


> Congratulations Shane awesome frame u have to be proud of it this was a lot of fun !


Thanks so much Jason! It was fun!


----------



## SJAaz

good for you Shane. Congrats.


----------



## MIsling

Congrats Shane! A well deserved win for sure!

And thanks again to Matt for putting this on, it was great fun!

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## SLINGDUDE

Congrats, Island Made!! Definitely no questioning matt's decision! Beautiful work!

And thanks again for the contest and the fun! See y'all at the next one!


----------



## Pebble Shooter

Congratulations Island made, your slingshot is absolutely stunning - like all your previous slingshots you have shown here. :thumbsup:


----------



## Covert5

Congratulations Shane - Slingstructacon Prime!

Awesome awesome thread guys!


----------



## Island made

Thanks you guys so much! All you guys are all far to kind.


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Which frame was made by Island Made??? 
I think this contest was a Grand Slam! 250+ comments and sling-brotherhood. For me it was an excellent diversion and good food for more creative makery! 
Thanks Matt!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

Congratulations Shane! and Big Thanks to Matt for doing this,i really enjoyed seeing All the frames out there.


----------



## MakoPat

This was a blast.

So many good looking flips

Congratulations, Shane, on the looking-est looker of us all. Truly a one of a kind beaty.


----------



## mattwalt

@ Island Made - you should get the shiny new SSOTM winner badge shortly. Just waiting for admin to add it to your profile.


----------



## Island made

That’s unreal Matt!! Thank you so much, I appreciate it!


----------



## MOJAVE MO

mattwalt said:


> @ Island Made - you should get the shiny new SSOTM winner badge shortly. Just waiting for admin to add it to your profile.


So no feedback on the 'Booby Prize' I take it?? 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## mattwalt

There are no booby prizes Moses. Everyones a winner


----------



## MOJAVE MO

mattwalt said:


> There are no booby prizes Moses. Everyones a winner


Viva La Merica!! 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------

